# Third question and counting!!!



## nuevomex (Dec 17, 2009)

How do you discipline overly friendly mini donkeys? Dusty and Daisy and just the sweetest, friendliest donks in the world, HOWEVER, they have started continually coming up on the porch! I can't bear to keep themin their small paddock during the day so let them out to roam and graze. They were fine but now they see me going into the house and are becoming a teensy, tiny nuisance. I DO NOT want to scare them, but when I "shoo' them off, they return almost immediately. Any suggestions??? This won't be a problem in another month when we are cross fencing the property. Thanks, Susie


----------



## friesepferd (Jan 3, 2010)

train them like a dog. when they come up on the porch say a command word such as 'git', 'off', etc.

then lead them off the porch and give them lots of praise and a small treat.

if they are coming to get attention from you dont get them ANY unless they are off the porch.

eventually they will get the point, but dont be surprised if they eventually start coming up to the porch and crying for you.

it takes a lot of time and patience but hang in there!

can also try other deterrents like laying down something the donkeys dont like to walk on, etc.


----------

